# Installing cable card into the Bolt



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

What's the fastest way to do this? I ordered a new Bolt and have not setup a new Tivo in years.

Do I install the cable card into the Bolt, then run setup, and then call Spectrum?

I assume Spectrum cannot pair the cablecard until it's installed in my new Bolt.

Is that correct?

Please let me know. Thanks.

Angelo


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes. If you have the cable card take a photo or write down the numbers on the card. Install it run and complete setup then call provider to pair the card.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

atomarchio said:


> Please let me know. Thanks.
> Angelo


Run Guided Setup, (choose Install Later), then be sure everything is ok. Power off the box, install the card, and when it restarts you will be at the cable card pairing screen. This is easier.

BTW, I'm trying to find which software is shipping. Please hit Info when asked to choose a country. Post the software version. Thanks.


----------



## 1rickey (Jul 7, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> Run Guided Setup, (choose Install Later), then be sure everything is ok. Power off the box, install the card, and when it restarts you will be at the cable card pairing screen. This is easier.
> 
> BTW, I'm trying to find which software is shipping. Please hit Info when asked to choose a country. Post the software version. Thanks.


So do I have to call the cable company for pairing?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

1rickey said:


> So do I have to call the cable company for pairing?


That's true. The cable card pairing screen has all the numbers.

If you need it: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Troubleshooting/CableCARD-Troubleshooting#momorolo


----------

